# 4 ring neck doves looking for home in SF Bay Area



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue is currently looking for a home in the San Francisco Bay Area for 4 beautiful ring neck doves. A photo can be seen at www.mickaboo.org under Birds Available for Adoption. If interested, please let me know or contact www.mickaboo.org directly. The current care takers are moving at the end of this month and hope the have the doves placed before then. Thank you.


----------

